# Désactivation trousseaux d'accès sur un des appareils ?



## homdefrance (10 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204085       >       extrait ci-après

*Que se passe-t-il si je désactive le trousseau iCloud sur un appareil ?*
Lorsque vous désactivez le trousseau iCloud sur un appareil, vous êtes invité à conserver ou à supprimer les mots de passe et les informations de carte bancaire enregistrés. Si vous choisissez de conserver les informations, elles ne sont pas supprimées ni mises à jour lorsque vous effectuez des modifications sur d’autres appareils. Si vous ne choisissez de ne pas conserver ces informations sur au moins un appareil, _les données de votre trousseau seront supprimées de votre appareil et des serveurs iCloud_. 

A partir des indications : "_les données de votre trousseau seront supprimées de votre appareil et des serveurs iCloud_",

Les données sont supprimées du serveur mais, *si on réactive le trousseau d'accès iCloud*, que se passe t'il ?   *Est ce tout réapparait comme avant *


----------



## gigab (10 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Que ce soit sur mon Mac mini ou mon iPhone, il m'est impossible de désactiver le Trousseau iCloud .. je confirme la désactivation en rentrant mon mot de passe iCloud, le trousseau se désactive 3 secondes et se réactive aussitôt !!!

Avez vous une solution ?
Merci !!


----------



## Pascal-007 (23 Janvier 2021)

Je réactive ce sujet, car j'ai exactement le même problème : il m'est impossible de désactiver le Trousseau iCloud. Même si je confirme la désactivation en rentrant mon mot de passe iCloud, le trousseau se désactive 3 secondes et se réactive aussitôt (tant sur mon iPhone que sur mon Mac).

Je tente de désactiver la synchro parce que les données sur mon iPhone ne sont pas à jour et j'aimerais réinitialiser la chaine de synchronisation.


----------

